# Old surf rods



## FlatWater (May 24, 2005)

I like the old look of the surf rods I was wondering if anyone hade any good pictures of their old rods. Like the ones with that honey comb handle and stuff.


----------



## SurfRunner (May 22, 2004)

Here is an old 80's picture when the Dirty Pelican Pier had a circle at the end of it. Not to show the fish, but to show the rods.

Almost everyone of those surf rods are Fenwicks. Those were really good surf rods for their time.


----------



## goinpostal3 (Jul 2, 2004)

I've got a 12 foot fenwick in my garage that looks just like the ones in the Picture. Yellow blank with Maroon wraps!

I'm thinking of re-wrapping it a bit fancier but keeping the original colors.


----------



## SurfRunner (May 22, 2004)

Almost everyone on that pier owned the big 14' fenwicks. I remember there were 2 different models with one being heavier than the other. There were also the 12 footers which I had. I think they were 1389's or something like that.

The funny thing is that while everyone there had fenwicks, up the road a ways on the Galveston Piers most had Harrington's. 

I fished the Sharkathon tournament in September on Padre and saw Rocky from Roy's. He had about 10 different surf rods in his rack. Old Fenwicks, Harringtons, Lamiglas, and he even had an old Rawhide.....All were in excellent condition.


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

1689's are the Heavy 14ft. Fenwicks, 1589's are the Standard 14ft. Fenwicks. SurfRunner You are correct the 12ft. Fenwicks are 1389's ! I still fish with 1589's and 1389's, and I have a Few of each, also I Have a Virgin 1689 that was Purchased in the early 70's. I also Have 2 "Rawhide" Rods. I made a Terrible Bad Decision Several Years ago when I gave away the Only Harrington I had, But,it was to one of my Childhood and Best Friends !! The New rods they have out now,... to Me,.. are By no Comparison as Good as the Oldies ! If You have one that has Really been Fished,.. Keep it,..It has more Tales to Tell !! If You like the Oldies as much as I do take Care or them,.. They Last Longer than the New Rods !!

Thanks For the Flood of Memories;
Daniel (DANO)


----------



## Mando (May 22, 2004)

I got these pics from "*PuddlePirate" over at EC. 
































*


----------



## SurfRunner (May 22, 2004)

DANO said:


> 1689's are the Heavy 14ft. Fenwicks, 1589's are the Standard 14ft. Fenwicks. SurfRunner You are correct the 12ft. Fenwicks are 1389's ! I still fish with 1589's and 1389's, and I have a Few of each, also I Have a Virgin 1689 that was Purchased in the early 70's. I also Have 2 "Rawhide" Rods. I made a Terrible Bad Decision Several Years ago when I gave away the Only Harrington I had, But,it was to one of my Childhood and Best Friends !! The New rods they have out now,... to Me,.. are By no Comparison as Good as the Oldies ! If You have one that has Really been Fished,.. Keep it,..It has more Tales to Tell !! If You like the Oldies as much as I do take Care or them,.. They Last Longer than the New Rods !!
> 
> Thanks For the Flood of Memories;
> Daniel (DANO)


The rawhide blanks must have been popular before my time. Rocky's was the first I ever saw that I know of. Its a trip to know those were made of real rawhide and the Harrington Company produced them.

Like you, I gave my Fenwicks away, but my dad still has a couple. I'm keeping my Harringtons just because it is a Texas legend....Heck, I still fish them anyway.

And I agree about the new style blanks......I have grown fond of the Breakaway rods for beach fishing. I seldom need to get wet anymore to put my bait where I want it. I never knew I would actually like a 2 piece surf rod. LOL!


----------



## Chongo (May 24, 2004)

Here are a few pics of Dano's rods. 2 Fenwicks and a Rawhide. 
Oldies but goodies.


----------



## ellisredfish (Jul 5, 2005)

I don't know if any of you remember a store that used to be downtown called Modern Notions. They sold party items and a lot of other neat stuff. They also sold rod building supplies. They had all of their Fenwick rod blanks laying on the floor on one side of the shop. When they were going out of business I bought all of the thread they had in stock and a lot of cork rings. The owner asked me to buy all of his Fenswick blanks which I didn't. I could have made a nice profit now selling those blanks. My favorite was the 1389. Several years ago I gave my surf rods to a friend that lived close to Port Isabel including a Harrington that I had done a Confederate flag wrap on the butt. Before I hang up my waders, I plan on doing that wrap on another surf rod. It sure looked purty.


----------



## Mustad7731 (May 23, 2004)

*Old Rods*

Back in the '70s I bought all my rod building stuff at Modern Notions; I had/built about
10 Harnell 552's; Several 14' Fenwick's (Rebuilt and Used as Outriggers on My 20' Mako
after I couldn't fish with them); About 4-12' Fenwick's which 2 of which I cut down
to 8 & 1/2' which worked great casting from my boat. 
I now have a wide assortment of surf rods Harnell's 552's & 542's, a Rawhide, a 
Fenwick and Harnell 552 cut to 8 & 1/2', a couple of 10' Ugly Sticks (a casting and a
spinning) and a Lamiglas about 4 no name rods. All of them catch fish...Some I enjoy
more than other...
Jackie
Mustad7731


----------

